# Help eggs and I'm confused



## Raeanncarr1 (Apr 7, 2013)

My box turtle laid two egg one was bad had a big crack the York was everywhere so I got rid of it. And the other look. Like someone step on it and I was not sure if it is good still I think that she going to have more eggs I have no clue what to do there's no male in her tank with her so will they hatch ? I need help


----------



## ben32hayt (Apr 7, 2013)

I do not think they will hatch unless she was kept with a male previously. If the egg was crushed I doubt It will hatch because the yolk could have been distorted. Also turtles can retain sperm for periods of time so if she was kept with a male box turtle then she most likely laid fertile eggs. If she laid the eggs above the ground the chances of the egg being fertile would be slim. I hoped this helped. - Ben


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2013)

Does this turtle ever have access to any sort of natural substrate? If you don't provide them with somewhere to lay, they could become eggbound in the future.

If this turtle has never had contact with a male, then the eggs will not hatch.


----------



## Raeanncarr1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Half of her cage has a reptile bark stuff


I not sure if she has been with a male because I got her a year ago the people who had could have had a male I don't know


She laid above but she was being lazy maybe


The egg does look crushed but no one was touch it I'm confused


If she has more what should I do I take them away from her



she also has assbeen beding


----------



## Laura (Apr 7, 2013)

how much calcium does she get?


----------



## CourtneyG (Apr 7, 2013)

The bedding needs to be changed in the tank.


----------



## Anthony P (Apr 8, 2013)

Eggs can indent and shrivel like that from being laid on a dry, hard surface, especially if under a heat lamp.


----------



## Raeanncarr1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh but I was told she needs a heat Lamp


----------



## tortadise (Apr 18, 2013)

Heat lamps are necessary, or heat pads, or any form of heating element to sustain proper temps in any environment. I would set her up in an enclosure with solid dirt, and mulch mixed together. Boxies like to burrow in loose substrate too. Make sure your enclosure has good temps high 70s-low80's on one side and an area so they can bask in on the other side, with temps around 90-100. The best situation depending on where you are will be in an outside enclosure. She obviously didn't lay the eggs their because she was lazy. She laid them their knowing their was not a proper nesting site to lay them so she just expelled them wherever she wanted to.


----------

